# HS80 does not want to go into 3rd gear



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

This is the last issue right now with this unit. Right now its fully functional, but I would like it to be 100%. So my HS80 does not like going into 3rd gear. It will go and engage, but with way more force than other hondas with the same 3 up 1 reverse setup. All other gears go like butter and engage fine. Where should I start looking to fix this issue?


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

This is the same thing I face with my HS55. Had a dealer fix this last year as I had no time to fix and going from reverse to third has always been an issue at times. Not so much going from first, second to third. It has something to do with the friction wheel position I am sure. I now slip it into 2nd or 1st after reverse then 3rd.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

How different is the honda than this video? If that is all it is, pretty straight forward.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

The older Hondas such as the HS55 and HS80 use the friction disk design similarly shown in this video.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

